# money



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Who has the definitive answer...or the link with the definitive answer to the following question:

How much foreign currency is allowed into Thailand?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

nearly 150 views and no posts. i called customs myself and it's 20K USD. Useless site.


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

jpippy68 said:


> nearly 150 views and no posts. i called customs myself and it's 20K USD. Useless site.


but be careful. I think if you are taking more than 10K USD out of the states, you need to fill out special forms. I've borded planes out of US for euro and had customs agents in the gangway waiting and asking questions. worth checking on.

phil


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

jpippy68 said:


> Who has the definitive answer...or the link with the definitive answer to the following question:
> 
> How much foreign currency is allowed into Thailand?


Presumably you mean physically hand carried forex on your person when you arrive. There's no limit to the amount of forex you bring in through the banking system as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Mweiga said:


> Presumably you mean physically hand carried forex on your person when you arrive. There's no limit to the amount of forex you bring in through the banking system as far as I'm aware.


Correct. I was talking cash in hand, on person, in luggage, etc. I called customs at Suv. Airport and the kid said the limit was $20,000 USD cash. 

Anyway, HSBC in the UAE has handled it. Thanks for the input.:clap2:


----------

